# Fanciers in Scotland



## mccon747 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi all,

Just wondered if any of the members on this forum keeping mice, lived in Scotland?

Thanks Ivan


----------



## Nadeyjambo1 (May 18, 2013)

Hi, I'm in edinburgh, where are you? I have a black tan and a Siamese just now but will expand shortly, what breeds do you have?


----------

